
Data exfiltraition of air-gapped computers - capnjack
https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenixsecurity15/technical-sessions/presentation/guri
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10061938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10061938)

